# Question about piezo ignitor on Jotul Sebago



## Jeffrey Cook (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

I have what I think is a simple question.  I have a Jotul B-vent Sebago gas stove.  on the piezo igniter there is a small gold/copper colored metalic lever that moves back and forth about 1cm.  What does this do??  The folks who installed the stove don't know and I can't tell that it does anything. 

Thanks for any answers!


----------



## 49er (Mar 29, 2013)

We have a direct vent Sebago and I don't see the lever you are talking about. Would it be possible to post a picture? I'm sure someone here will be able to identify it.


----------



## Jeffrey Cook (Mar 30, 2013)

Here are a couple of pictures of the lever I'm referring to--thanks for the idea to post the pictures.  It will slide back and forth (left to right in the picture) but doesn't seem to change anything that I can tell.


----------



## 49er (Mar 31, 2013)

Okay, I see it now. We have the same thing on our stove and it has a bit of movement in it also. I really have no idea what it's for but I don't think I would call it a lever. I'm thinking it's more of an alignment or retaining tab of some sort. If you'll notice there is a notch in the body of the igniter where the plunger is and it lines up with that tab. When the igniter is assembled maybe the tab keeps the parts in the right position and then it's bent over to hold the plunger and everything together? That's my best guess anyways.

How do you like your stove by the way? This is the second year with ours and we have been quite happy with it other than some delayed ignition issues that I have been trying to work out. I just turned the pilot off last week though and we probably wont be needing it again until next year.


----------



## Heatsource (Apr 1, 2013)

thats just a grounding tab i believe...


----------



## Jeffrey Cook (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the input.  Grounding tab makes sense. 

We love the Sebago.  we splurged for the "brown majolica" enamel and it looks pretty sharp.  And, more importantly, puts out plenty of heat.  it will heat our main floor and the second floor pretty well (about 2000 square feet).  not toasty warm on the second floor, but adequate if the power ever goes out. 

I debated gas vs wood for a long time, but my wife did not want the hassle of wood and talked me into the Sebago.  (and I'm kinda glad she did)


----------

